# Cowl scoop



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Do any of you guys use the cowl scoop on your jeeps, and if so do you think it helps with the heat ?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cowl scoop... what you calling a cowl scoop?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

It's like a hood scoop, that goes on over the cowl vent between the hood and windshield. I've read where they are supposed to help with heat inside but wanted to see if any has tried them and if they actually work.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

make sure if you get one to have it open towards the windshield.

my jeep will cook me if I keep the heat on high, dont need no stinking scoop


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Well this is actually my 4th jeep and I never had a problem with it either untill this one, I've allready changed the thermastat, and flushed the whole system, so next it's gonna be a new heater core. Non of the guys I know localy running around in jeeps have used them, so thats why I wanted to find someone who has to see if it really made a difference. Thanks though.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Cooler engine temps are always a plus. I know some XJ users have changed the rear hinges to allow for the back to sit up a bit and create some flow there. It would be a little more difficult with the TJ but still the same concept.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

geer hed;1619108 said:


> Well this is actually my 4th jeep and I never had a problem with it either untill this one, I've allready changed the thermastat, and flushed the whole system, so next it's gonna be a new heater core. Non of the guys I know localy running around in jeeps have used them, so thats why I wanted to find someone who has to see if it really made a difference. Thanks though.


Im really confused... the area your talking about (between the hood and windshield) is used for cabin air supply and not engine cooling. What are you trying to do?

Or better still what is the problem your having?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Your right meister. The vented area between the hood and bottom of the windshield on ALL vehicles is called the cowel. This is where air enters for your heating and ac inside the passenger compartment( where you sit). 
The problem is that the engine is getting up to temp but it just doesn't seem like it wants to put out much heat. I've seen small scoops that mount over the vent inlet, and read where they will help increase the efficiency of your heating and cooling of the passenger area.
I think where the confusion came in is when I said about changing the thermostat and flushing the system guys thought I meant for the engine, so you were on the right track when you said about one that point towards the windshield. Only question is wouldn't the style that points forward pull more air in ?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No the wind hits the windshield and goes up and over the top EXCEPT for the bottom 3rd of the windshield it flows foreword Just ty some short string on the cowl slots and see which way they bend when you drive.

As to your problem 
is the air hot but just not enough of it? then the scoop will help then the question is what is restricting the air? Leves plugging the heater core?

if its not hot how will more not hot air help? then it could be a stuck blend door (Blends hot and cold air together) or not moving all the way or a plugged heater core with leaves or plugged inside the core.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeh the air is hot, just not much of it coming in. Theres nothing blocked, that I can see anyway, and with out tearing stuff apart I cant tell if anything is down in the core or not. 
One other thing, when I got this, (it's a 95) on the heater box, right in front of the passengers feet is a square opening that has a grill and a door with like padding on it, well the last owner had plastic taped on covering that. I've seen other jeeps that had the same thing done, any idea of why.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That is the heat for the passenger if no passenger then covering it gets all the heat to the driver. I assume the fan works good?

My 91 and 95 jeeps had great heat I bet you got something blocking the air. Mouse nest?

It is a ***** getting at the heater core (take the dash out) Nice SUMMER project


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

The 82 I had worked good, and the 94 I have works good, so I quess I will be tearing it out, Only problem is when it gets warm I won't need it and I'll probably forget about it till next fall. Yeh I suffer from CRS to.
Well thanks for the help.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I have this one

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12503_10XX_PG.htm

Works well in the summer time, but I had to block the vents with cardboard for the winter because it was taking forever to warm up.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry I misunderstood your OP. Here is what I believed you were talking about possibly needing to do to decrease engine temps.

http://www.cherokeeforum.com/f67/hood-spacers-94888/


----------

